# Will a muffler delete turn on Engine light?



## Keenan (Aug 1, 2019)

Here’s a pic!


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

Not immediately, anything done after the second o2 sensor is fair game. However, you will probably still need a tune to keep it off and make it run better.


----------



## Keenan (Aug 1, 2019)

Keenan said:


>





RichLo1 said:


> Not immediately, anything done after the second o2 sensor is fair game. However, you will probably still need a tune to keep it off and make it run better.


whats the o2 sensor? And would you recommend doing the muffler delete


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

As long as you do not mess with the cats, you should be good to go.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Keenan (Aug 1, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> As long as you do not mess with the cats, you should be good to go.
> 
> Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


CATS being cadillac convertor?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If I had a Cadillac converter, I'd be rich now

Yes, the catalytic converters. .


----------

